# South Bend, IN - F/S Arctic Cat Fusion coupler



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have any extra Cat Fusion coupler for HD Arctic's... $1200


----------



## Hendersonsnow (Jan 2, 2012)

Are these available? My number is (319) 361-6464


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hendersonsnow said:


> Are these available? My number is (319) 361-6464


No she's gone...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No she's gone...


Thanks for letting us know...jeez


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Everyone on Facebook be like, "is this still available"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Close this one out @BossPlow2010


----------

